# Bin Laden Planned to Attack U.S. Trains on 9/11 Anniversary



## DET63 (May 6, 2011)

> WASHINGTON -- Usama bin Laden was plotting an attack on U.S. trains on the upcoming anniversary of the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks, according to some of the first information gleaned from his compound, a U.S. official confirmed to Fox News.
> But the planning was more aspirational than concrete, counterterrorism officials say, adding that they have no recent intelligence pointing to an active plot for such an attack.



Read more


----------



## MrFSS (May 6, 2011)

Already being discussed *HERE* in great detail.


----------

